# Pasta sauce with no tomatoes



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2019)

I have unfortunately discovered that cooked tomatoes make my arthritis worse, even in small amounts.

Any suggestions for pasta sauces that don't have tomatoes? So far, I can think of four.


Fettucine Alfredo
Pasta carbonara
Kayelle's clams with linguine
Dragon Lady sesame noodles


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 7, 2019)

How about béchamel sauce?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> How about béchamel sauce?


Well that would work in lasagna, but I don't think it sounds appealing on its own over pasta.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2019)

just with oil and garlic or with other goodies added to that 

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes...cipes/1017306-pasta-aglio-olio-e-pepperoncino

Cacio e pepe

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/cacio-e-pepe

You could make a marsala sauce or a picatta sauce and use it with just pasta


Lo Mein


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2019)

Pasta Primavera. Replace the tomatoes with mushrooms or something else you like. 
https://www.cookingclassy.com/pasta-primavera/

Look to other cuisines like Thai and Chinese that use noodles without tomatoes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2019)

Last week, I made a pan sauce with chicken drippings and served it with orrechiette. After pan-roasting chicken thighs, I sautéed shallots and garlic, deglazed with white wine, reduced it, and added chicken broth. I reduced that and heated chopped artichoke hearts and grape tomatoes in the liquid (replace the tomatoes with something else). Then I stirred in butter to emulsify and topped the dish with parsley. It came out really well.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2019)

Taxi, I posted this recipe here a few years ago and you might enjoy it.
It will soon be fresh asparagus season.



**********************************************************



*Shrimp and Asparagus Pasta with Walnuts and Lemon. (serves 2)*

     7 ounces dried spaghetti (or pasta of your choice)
    1/2 lb. cleaned raw shrimp
    1 pound asparagus spears
    1/4 cup toasted walnuts, finely chopped 
    2 or 3 large garlic cloves, peeled and smashed
    1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
    Zest of one lemon
    Salt and freshly cracked black pepper

     Bring a large pot of water to a strong boil. Season with salt, then  add  pasta. Cook according to package directions for "al dente." Set  aside  about 1 cup cooking water, then drain pasta.
    While water is  coming to a boil, cut off and discard the tough ends  of the asparagus.  Cut the remainder into  1/3-inch rounds, leaving the  tips intact. Heat olive oil and garlic in a  large pan over medium heat  for five minutes, then discard smashed garlic. Add shrimp, asparagus,   salt, pepper, and 1/3 cup of the reserved pasta water. Cover pan and   cook asparagus and shrimp until shrimp are just pink and asparagus is   crisp tender to the bite. 
    Once  pasta is finished, purée 1/3 of the cooked asparagus (reserve  tips) and  1/4 cup of the reserved cooking water in a food processor,  blender, or  immersion blender until smooth. 
    Add puréed asparagus back to  pan, along with rest of the asparagus  and cooked shrimps. Mix in cooked  pasta, lemon zest, and more pasta  water as needed to keep the sauce  loose. Heat on low for a minute or  two to allow pasta to absorb some of  the sauce. Serve immediately,  topped with chopped toasted walnuts. 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				________________


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2019)

Taxi, this recipe from Niki is one of my very favorites. I've used it countless times, just as it was written back in 2011, although I add a little white wine.  It's super easy, no tomatoes and just delicious.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/pasta-in-butter-garlic-sauce-75433.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Well that would work in lasagna, but I don't think it sounds appealing on its own over pasta.


Turkey (or chicken) tetrazzini is basically béchamel sauce with poultry, vegetables and spaghetti noodles.

https://www.spendwithpennies.com/turkey-tetrazzini/


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2019)

Another dish we like is chicken satay noodle salad. It's basically a Thai peanut sauce.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 7, 2019)

I usually make a variety of dishes based on garlic and oil.

Garlic and oil with Broccoli
G & O Primavera ( any veggies you like, sprinkle with parm cheese if you like)
G & O with sautéed Brussel sprouts , oregano and Parm cheese
G & O with spinach and feta cheese ( usually server room temp)

Nick Stellino has a bunch as well.
Here is one with sausages and broccoli, using a sauce based on chicken stock ( I make a vegetarian version, which is good, so Im guessing  the real thing would be better).

Nick Stellino - Orecchiette Pasta with Broccoli and Sausages

Here is a similar one with Sausage and Artichokes.  It  doesn't call for pasta, but when I make it ( veg version) I mix in some rigatoni at the end, which works real well.

http://www.nickstellino.com/Recipes/Menu/Recipe/?men=20&rec=864


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh yeah, another Primavera version I do is with grilled veggies.
Basically pasta with G&O, mixed with Grilled veggies.  Grilled Mushrooms, zucchini, onions, and broccoli taste the best ( for me).  I like the dish because the 'grilled' flavor is incorporated throughout the whole dish.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2019)

Great suggestions. Thanks and keep 'em coming.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 7, 2019)

Are you OK with mushrooms Taxlady?  Some of my favorites are with mushrooms, and no tomatoes.  I also have countless oriental noodle recipes in my software, if you like those, though most are loaded with garlic and hot peppers.

This one originally called for shredded mushrooms and square noodles, but I had a FP with a julienne disk, which worked even better.  The homemade pasta with it is heavenly, but it's delicious on regular pasta, too.  For those, I chop the mushrooms up, as noted in the recipe.

*Pasta with mushrooms*

  1/2	oz dried boletus or porcini mushrooms                    
  1	lb  mushrooms                          
  1	medium onion; chopped
  1/2 tb minced fresh rosemary (Optional, but delicious) 
  4	oz butter                             
  3	tb  parsley (fresh); chopped
  1/2	cup(s) parmesan cheese; plus more for table
  1	tsp salt; to taste
  1/2	tsp black pepper; to taste
  1	lb  	pasta, spirals or small shells

A. Soak dried mushrooms in 1 1/2 c warm water for 1 hr. Massage the caps to release the grit, then remove the mushrooms and press out water. Chop very fine and set aside. Strain water to remove grit and set aside. Chop mushrooms coarsely (or jullienne, if using square noodles) and set aside.

B. Heat 4 tb butter and onion in 12" sauté pan over med. heat. Cook 6-7 min,. or until golden, then add dried mushrooms and soaking water. Cook until water is boiled away, and add mushrooms, rosemary, salt, and pepper. Mix well and cover; cook over low heat 25-30 min., or until most liquid has cooked away.  Remove lid, and boil most away, if it is watery.

C. Meanwhile, cook pasta in salted water to al dente; drain, and toss with mushrooms and remaining butter, parsley, and the parmesan. Serve with additional cheese on the side, if desired.

Note: Square noodles, made with 3 eggs and 2 1/4 c flour, may be used for the pasta. 

Olive oil may be substituted for the butter, and 2 tsp chopped rosemary added. 

I prefer the dried boletus to porcini in this, as the smoky flavor is stronger, but either may be used. 

Cremini Mushrooms are particularly good in this, but portabellas overpower the dried mushroom flavor.


Here's another recipe I discovered decades ago, that my roommate and I would make frequently, as he often kept nova in the fridge for his bagels.

*Smoked Salmon with Fresh Fasta and Cream Sauce*

  1/4	lb  smoked salmon (nova)               
  3	tb  unsalted butter                    
  2	tb  cognac                             
  1/2	lb  fresh pasta                        
  1/2	cup(s) heavy cream; warmed to almost a simmer
  1/3	cup(s) parmesan cheese; grated

A. Cut the salmon and pasta as desired - I usually cut the pasta into fettucini, to make it easier, and the salmon into about 3/4x1" pieces. Bring a small pot of water to a boil for the pasta, and salt to taste. 

B. Add pasta to water - only takes a min. or two, since it is fresh - best to do with a helper, to take care of the pasta, so they are done at the same time.. Meanwhile, heat butter in a 10-12" skillet over med-high heat, until hot, but not browning. Add nova, toss until it loses it's bright pink color, then add cognac and ignite. Add cream and bring to a boil, then toss in noodles. Toss well to mix, toss with half the cheese, add salt and pepper to taste (should be enough salt), and serve, topped with remaining cheese.


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 7, 2019)

In Swedish school we have   Pasta with cheese and ham sauce. 

But  noodles dishes are plenty with out  tomatoes, check out Ramen


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2019)

I've been wanting to make a recipe that I saw o a food travel show recently (Zimmern?), Mussels Carbonara.

Instead of using guanciale, you use the meat and liquor from steamed mussels.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 7, 2019)

Brown butter and sage sauce for gnocchi or wild mushroom ravioli, homemade of course. Olive oil, garlic, red pepper flakes and anchovies. I don't use tomatoes in the red chili I serve over spaghetti, with cheddar cheese. I almost forgot about the sweet onion sauce we have over homemade spinach pasta.


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 7, 2019)

What about Pho?
https://www.inspiredtaste.net/4307/vietnamese-soup-pho/


----------



## caseydog (Jan 7, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I usually make a variety of dishes based on garlic and oil.
> 
> Garlic and oil with Broccoli
> G & O Primavera ( any veggies you like, sprinkle with parm cheese if you like)
> ...



I like to sauté fresh veggies and herbs (and lots of garlic) in good olive oil and stir in some pasta. Very simple, and very easy. Surprisingly, it is not heavy. In fact, if you don't go nuts with the olive oil, it has a nice lightness to it. A little fresh cracked pepper, and a dusting of Parmigiano Reggiano makes it perfect!

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2019)

Spanish pasta with romesco sauce sounds good. I need to try this: https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/pasta-with-speedy-romesco-sauce-233980


----------



## caseydog (Jan 7, 2019)

buckytom said:


> I've been wanting to make a recipe that I saw o a food travel show recently (Zimmern?), Mussels Carbonara.
> 
> Instead of using guanciale, you use the meat and liquor from steamed mussels.



I was just thinking about carbonara. Mussels should go well in a carbonara dish. They have a strong enough flavor to stand up to that very rich sauce. 

I love pasta carbonara, but after I eat it, I have to take a nap. It is not "lite." 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Jan 7, 2019)

A bit off topic maybe.  Does anyone have a pasta maker?    Ronco came up with one years back. It mixed up the dough then squeezed it out in any shape you wanted. Fresh pasta.  Those were the days.  Ronco=Ron Popeil, inventor.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I usually make a variety of dishes based on garlic and oil.
> 
> Garlic and oil with Broccoli
> G & O Primavera ( any veggies you like, sprinkle with parm cheese if you like)
> ...



We make a dish much like that fairly often called Pasta Rustico. It either uses orrechiette or farfalle, sausage, broccoli rabe, garlic, and lots of red pepper flakes.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 7, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Well that would work in lasagna, but I don't think it sounds appealing on its own over pasta.



Why not? With proper seasoning it is excellent. I have a daughter that doesn't eat tomato sauce. I make it for her all the time.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 7, 2019)

Had anybody mentioned Pesto yet? 
A rose’ sauce with pureed red peppers and cream.
Cream and Vodka sauce. 
Peas and bacon or prochutto , with butter.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 7, 2019)

Caslon said:


> A bit off topic maybe.  Does anyone have a pasta maker?    Ronco came up with one years back. It mixed up the dough then squeezed it out in any shape you wanted. Fresh pasta.  Those were the days.  Ronco=Ron Popeil, inventor.


  I've owned a few over the years, and they all failed (including the Italian made ones).  I'm pretty sure I had a Ronco that blew up.  I now own a Philips, and it's easily the best I've ever owned.  It wasn't cheap, as the regular retail price is $300.  They periodically run specials for $250, and with the BB&B 20% off coupon, I got mine for $200.

  That said, there is no comparison between dried pasta and fresh pasta.  We've now accepted that fresh is normal (and so, so good), but it's kind of fun to watch people who have never had fresh pasta experience it for the first time.  They never knew what they were missing.

  I've made cannelloni wrapped with the wide noodles from the pasta machine, and not only is it much easier that filling pasta tubes, it is way, way better.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a hand-cranked pasta maker and agree there is no comparison to dry. 

It's a bit of work to first make and rest the dough then hand crank it through the different thicknesses then cutting it before cooking.

A fully automated model like the Phillips would make fresh pasta so much easier and a more common component of meals.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2019)

I bought my wife a Marcato Atlas pasta maker with motor and a bunch of cutting dyes. So far, she's used it once to make sheets of pasta for pierogies.

I'm hoping to put it to use soon to make fresh tagliatelle or bucatini for cacio e pepe.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Are you OK with mushrooms Taxlady?  Some of my favorites are with mushrooms, and no tomatoes.  I also have countless oriental noodle recipes in my software, if you like those, though most are loaded with garlic and hot peppers.
> 
> This one originally called for shredded mushrooms and square noodles, but I had a FP with a julienne disk, which worked even better.  The homemade pasta with it is heavenly, but it's delicious on regular pasta, too.  For those, I chop the mushrooms up, as noted in the recipe.
> 
> ...


I'm fine with mushrooms, but the hubster doesn't much like them. He will tolerate a few in a sauce. The smoked salmon recipe sounds wonderful, except the part about cooking the salmon. Both me and the hubster do not like salmon once it has changed colour (it actually makes me gag). But, adding the smoked salmon at the end, on top so it doesn't cook at all, sounds yummy. Thanks


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Roch, we actually had pasta with pesto as a side for supper tonight. I should have included it in my short list.


Any recipes involving bell peppers will have to wait until I have tested if they bother my arthritis. They are in the nightshade family. Luckily, capsaicin is an anti-inflammatory. I have tested hot peppers and those do not bother me. Yes, it was the first thing I tested. It was the nightshade that I would have been the saddest to have to give up.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

You guys are the pips with all these recipe ideas for Taxi.   Going to borrow some myself and note down others to add to the menu list of ones I already sometimes make.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 8, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Luckily, capsaicin is an anti-inflammatory. I have tested hot peppers and those do not bother me. Yes, it was the first thing I tested. It was the nightshade that I would have been the saddest to have to give up.


Good to know!  Do you do Thai food?  I have one noodle recipe with 30 Thai bird peppers in it, though some friends have said that it was a bit inflammatory to their mouths.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 8, 2019)

How about:

Sesame noodles or Asian noodle salad
Chicken pork beef or shrimp lo mein ( I add more veggies than meats)
Beef stroganoff


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 8, 2019)

Egg Fettuccine With Butter, Gruyere and Toasted Walnuts 

Coarse salt to taste
12 ounces egg fettuccine
6 ounces aged Gruyere cheese (without rinds), coarsely shredded
2 tablespoons butter
2 ounces walnuts, toasted and chopped
Freshly ground black pepper to taste 
Freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese for serving (optional) 


Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add salt and the pasta and cook until al dente. 

While the pasta is cooking, remove 1/4 to 1/2 cup of the pasta cooking water and set it aside. Drain the pasta quickly in a colander. Be careful not to overcook. 

Quickly put the drained pot back onto the burner over medium heat. Working quickly, return the pasta to the pot. Add the reserved 1/4 cup cooking water (or more if the mixture seems too dry), Gruyere and butter. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the cheese and butter are melted. 

Remove from the heat and stir in the walnuts. Add salt and pepper to taste. 

Serve in warm bowls with additional salt and pepper and a bit of grated Parmigiano-Reggiano atop each bowl. 

Makes 4 servings


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 8, 2019)

We really like this one.  Had forgotten about it untill a couple months back, but refound it and won't forget again.

Orecchiette with Sausage and Sage Brown Butter

 2 Tbsp unsalted butter
 8 ounces Italian spicy sausage, casings removed
 Leaves from 2 sprigs fresh sage, thinly sliced
 8 ounces orecchiette pasta
 Kosher salt for the pasta water, plus more to taste
 1/2 cup grated pecorino cheese
 Freshly ground black pepper, to tast

Bring a large pot of water to a boil over high heat.

Set a medium sauté pan with high sides over medium-high heat and add half of the butter. When the butter is foamy and turns a light golden brown, add the sausage and cook until it’s well browned, breaking it up with a wooden spoon as it cooks, about 4 to 5 minutes. Add the sage, stir to combine, remove the pan from the heat, and set aside.

Add the orecchiette and a generous pinch of salt to the boiling water. Cook until the pasta is al dente, stirring frequently.  Check the cooking time recommendations on the package.  Reserve 1 cup of the pasta cooking water, then drain the orecchiette.

Set the pan with the browned sausage over medium heat and add the pasta. Stir to combine, scraping up any browned bits stuck to the bottom of the pan.  Add the reserved pasta water, starting with 1/4 cup, then 1 tablespoon at a time, stirring until a sauce begins to form.

Reserve 1 Tbsp of the pecorino cheese and add the rest to the pasta. Add the remaining butter and stir to combine. Keep adding more of the reserved pasta water as needed until the sauce emulsifies into a creamy sauce that clings to the pasta. Season with black pepper and taste, adding additional salt if needed.

Divide the pasta evenly between 2 warmed plates. Garnish with the reserved pecorino and serve.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2019)

Moderation: This thread has been cleaned up.  Remember to be NICE!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 8, 2019)

Fast and inexpensive Clams/Tuna with linguini.

This makes two servings.

2T butter or EVOO
Lots of minced garlic
1 can of chopped clams or solid pack tuna with liquid.
A splash of white wine or lemon juice.
A few grinds of black pepper
A big pinch of red pepper flakes.
Chopped parsley if you have it, a handful of frozen peas if you don't.

2 servings of linguine cooked according to your liking.

Grated parmesan or romano cheese.

Not really a recipe but hot pasta tossed with any or all of the following: a beaten egg, a little cream or milk, grated cheese, a knob of butter and several grinds of black pepper.


----------



## cara (Jan 14, 2019)

lemon butter
2 T Butter
1 Lemon
pepper, salt
garlic

grate lemon zest and press out the lemon juice
melt butter and add zest and juice.

you may add garlic or pistachio and it goes well with salmon or prawns


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2019)

cara! Wie geht es Ihnen? Was ist los?

How the heck are you? Still driving classic Mercs?


----------



## di reston (Jan 15, 2019)

Tagliatelle dressed with butter, sage, black pepper and Parmesan. Good when you're feeling tired.

di reston

Peeple of ze wurl, relax!
Tom Robbins
Fierce invalids home from hot climates


----------



## Addie (Jan 16, 2019)

di reston said:


> *Tagliatelle *dressed with butter, sage, black pepper and Parmesan. Good when you're feeling tired.
> 
> di reston
> 
> ...



My favorite type of pasta when making it by hand. No machinery involved. A great stress reliever.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 16, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I have unfortunately discovered that cooked tomatoes make my arthritis worse, even in small amounts.
> 
> Any suggestions for pasta sauces that don't have tomatoes? So far, I can think of four.
> 
> ...




I'm late to the show, again, but my own system for whatever the reason, does not take kindly to Tomato anything.

Here's some of the dishes that I make:


my personal favorite-sauteed b/s diced chix thighs-mushrooms-peas and chix gravy


Ravs w/ leftover shredded chicken-pesto & cheese


Broccolini and leftover shredded chix-EVOO-garlic and cheese


Chicken (or Turkey cutlets are good too) Marsala, I chunk my Chicken, lightly flour the pieces, saute, and continue w/the regular Marsala sauce


Braised Kale w/Italian Sausage-EVOO-Garlic-stock-white wine-cheese


Bucatini w/Pancetta-EVOO-Garlic-Bread crumbs-cheese-Pine Nuts-parsley


a new fav that DH does not care for-Chicken Lasagne, made w/ jarred Alfredo sauce in place of the red sauce and steamed brocolini, can't see it, but it's in there, MMM!


Spaghetti topped with steamed shelled Mussels-EVOO-garlic-white wine-cheese, for DH


for moi, spaghetti topped w/steamed Lobster chunks-EVOO-garlic-white wine-cheese


----------



## CraigC (Jan 17, 2019)

Forgot about the red bell pepper sauce we have with homemade lobster ravioli.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 17, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Forgot about the red bell pepper sauce we have with homemade lobster ravioli.



Lobster Ravioli
*Dough*
3 Cups unbleached all purpose flour
3 Extra large eggs
You can make the dough using the "well" method or in the food processor  by placing the flour in the processor, adding one egg at a time while  running to form a loose ball that is moist and slightly sticky. If too  dry and a little cool water and pulse. Remove dough to a floured board  and knead until smooth and silky. Form dough into a disk, wrap in plasti  wrap and let rest for a minimum of 30 minutes. If holding for longer,  refrigerate and bring back to room temperature before rolling.

*Lobster*
1 Florida/Caribbean lobster tail or 1 1-1/4 lb Maine lobster
We normally steam the tail using the "Shrimp" directions on a can of Old  Bay seasoning. I would recommend a court boullion to boil a Maine  lobster for this recipe.

*Filling*
Finely chop lobster meat
1/8 Cup very finely chopped sweet onion
1 Small garlic clove, finely chopped
2 Tbsp all purpose flour
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
1 Cup heavy cream
1/4 tsp Coleman's dry mustard
S& White Pepper to taster

*Directions*
To make white sauce, saute onion in butter in a small sauce pan over  med-low heat, until onions are nearly translucent. Add garlic and cook 2  minutes. Add a good pinch of salt and white pepper and mustard, stir.  Add flour and stir 3-4 minutes until raw flour taste is cooked out. Add  cream that has been warmed, a little at a time, stirring constantly to  avoid lumps. Remove from heat to cool.Mix chopped lobster with just enough of the white sauce to bind. Set aside. Reserve remaining white sauce.

*Sauce
2 Large red bell peppers
1/2 Cup chopped onion
2 Medium cloves garlic minced
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
1 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil
Remaining white sauce
Heavy cream as needed
S& White pepper

Directions
Roast peppers until skin is black, place in a plastic bag to steam. when  cool enough to handle, remove stem, skin, seeds, reserving any liquid  and coarsely chop. I use a hand held propane torch to blacken the skin.  This allows the pepper to maintain its shape after the skin is scrubbed  off with a vegetable brush. sautee onion in butter and oil in a small  sauce pan over med-low heat, until onions are nearly translucent. Add  garlic and cook 2 minutes. Add chopped red bell pepper and cook until  soft. Add remaining white sauce, salt and pepper, any reserved pepper  liquid and additional heavy cream, if needed to make sauce to your  desired thickness. Transfer to blender and process until smooth. return  to pot and heat over med-low until hot, stirring frequently, adding  cream if needed. Taste and adjust seasoning if needed and keep warm.

Ravioli*
On a floured board, divide dough into quarters. Using one piece shape  into a rectangle dusting with flour as needed. Run through the lowest  setting on a pasta machine. Fold in thirds and run through the same  setting again. You may have to repeat this 2-3 times to get a fairly  decent rectangle, flouring as needed. Run the pasta through different  settings until desired thickness, flouring as needed. You may have to  cut the dough in half crossways if the length becomes unmanageable.  Flour well when done and set aside. Repeat with remaining dough.
On floured board, lay out one sheet of dough. You can space 1 Tbsp  measures of filling evenly to one side of the dough leaving a 1/2" of  dough exposed on that side. Using water to form a square or circle  around each mound of filling. Fold the opposite end of dough over the  mounds and press to form each ravioli, making sure to expell any air and  seal each ravioli. You can use a square or round cutter to cut out each  ravioli. Set aside on a well floured board and cover with cooking spray  coated plasic wrap. Repeat until all ravioli are done.
Bring a large pot of water to a gentle boil. Add salt to taste. Shake  off excess flour from ravioli, using a fine mesh strainer. Cook ravioli  in batches, 2-4 minutes. remove and set aside, keeping warm until all  are done. Transfer to plates/bowls, cover with sauce and serve. If you  are a violator of Italian seafood tradition, grate some parm over the  ravioli. A salad would be great as a side and some crusty bread.  ​


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 17, 2019)

Campbell’s mushroom soup or other soups like that I often use makes an easy yummy quick cheater sauce or start of a sauce anyway


----------



## letscook (Jan 20, 2019)

Everyone has offered great sauces, but I have a question, is it the acid in the tomatoes that triggers things. I have a hiatal hernia and tomatoes will stir it up. I have to do tomatoes in moderation.  A friend told me recently about orange tomatoes and some yellow that have a very low acid to them. I am going to look up in seed catalogs on line and see what I can find to grow this summer. Just a thought for you.


----------



## Addie (Jan 20, 2019)

letscook said:


> Everyone has offered great sauces, but I have a question, is it the acid in the tomatoes that triggers things. I have a hiatal hernia and tomatoes will stir it up. I have to do tomatoes in moderation.  A friend told me recently about orange tomatoes and some yellow that have a very low acid to them. I am going to look up in seed catalogs on line and see what I can find to grow this summer. Just a thought for you.



My supermarket often has the yellow and orange tomatoes. They are much sweeter than the red one. And they do make a great sauce for pasta. My son's MIL buys them by the box. A good 20-40 pounds of them each year and puts them up for sauce. But then her whole family comes from Italy. It is what she has been doing since her wedding day.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 20, 2019)

I used to grow yellow pear and goldie tomatoes for my MIL for similar digestive issues. 

I've never been impressed with the larger varieties of yellow or orange tomatoes, but the little yellow pears were great. And they look great in a mix with red grape tomatoes.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 20, 2019)

letscook said:


> Everyone has offered great sauces, but I have a question, is it the acid in the tomatoes that triggers things. I have a hiatal hernia and tomatoes will stir it up. I have to do tomatoes in moderation.  A friend told me recently about orange tomatoes and some yellow that have a very low acid to them. I am going to look up in seed catalogs on line and see what I can find to grow this summer. Just a thought for you.


Thanks for the suggestion. I don't think it's the acid. I have osteoarthritis and inflammation makes it worse. Food like tomatoes, potatoes, bell peppers, etc. are members of the nightshade family. They have an alkaloid called solanine which can aggravate inflammation. Scientists are in disagreement about whether or not tomato has solanine. It does have a related alkaloid called tomatine. My guess is that whatever is bothering me in cooked tomatoes is made more bioavailable by cooking. I'm still in the process of figuring out which foods, and in which quantities, make my arthritis worse.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 20, 2019)

Here's a few I dug up..sorry if I repeat any that have already been posted.
  Cajun Carbonara
Spaghetti with Anchovies
Chicken Prima Very
Beef Ragu


----------



## taxlady (Jan 20, 2019)

Those look yummy Roch. Do you mind sharing recipes or directions for the Cajun Carbonara, the spaghetti with anchovies, and the beef ragu, please?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 20, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Those look yummy Roch. Do you mind sharing recipes or directions for the Cajun Carbonara, the spaghetti with anchovies, and the beef ragu, please?


 With the Cajun carbonara I just subbed the bacon for Andouille(you could use Spanish Chorizo) and gave the egg mix a bit of Cajun seasoning before adding it to the cooked pasta..
 The Beef ragu is a recipe I shared on here a few times..It is made with left over beef or steak..fry it up with onions and garlic , get a nice fond going then add some beef stock..I also add pepper, thyme and a bit of cracked allspice, then boil down to a nice concentrated beef broth...add your al dente pasta to the simmering broth and finish it in there..I've also embellished it with browning liquid and/or powdered beef base for extra umph..
Spaghetti with anchovies is pretty classic..olive oil, garlic, melt a few anchovies in there and then add pasta and bread crumbs fried in butter...


----------



## taxlady (Jan 20, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> With the Cajun carbonara I just subbed the bacon for Andouille and gave the egg mix a bit of Cajun seasoning before adding it to the cooked pasta..
> The Beef ragu is a recipe I shared on here a few times..It is made with left over beef or steak..fry it up with onions, garlic and mushrooms, get a nice fond going then add some beef stock..I also add pepper, thyme and a bit of cracked allspice, then boil down to a nice concentrated beef broth...add your al dente pasta to the simmering broth and finish it in there..I've also embellished it with browning liquid and/or powdered beef base for extra umph..
> Spaghetti with anchovies is pretty classic..olive oil, garlic, melt a few anchovies in there and then add pasta and bread crumbs fried in butter...


Thank you, those sound delicious.


----------



## letscook (Jan 20, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I don't think it's the acid. I have osteoarthritis and inflammation makes it worse. Food like tomatoes, potatoes, bell peppers, etc. are members of the nightshade family. They have an alkaloid called solanine which can aggravate inflammation. Scientists are in disagreement about whether or not tomato has solanine. It does have a related alkaloid called tomatine. My guess is that whatever is bothering me in cooked tomatoes is made more bioavailable by cooking. I'm still in the process of figuring out which foods, and in which quantities, make my arthritis worse.


 
I hope you find something out to make you feel better.  Good luck


----------



## taxlady (Jan 20, 2019)

letscook said:


> I hope you find something out to make you feel better.  Good luck


Thank you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 20, 2019)

Now, Taxy, have you tried any of the Non-Tomato-Sauce dishes yet?
I'm curious


----------



## taxlady (Jan 20, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Now, Taxy, have you tried any of the Non-Tomato-Sauce dishes yet?
> I'm curious


Not yet. I'm actually most interested in sauces that I can use for ravioli or other stuffed pasta. I have used pesto on ravioli and that worked, but one of the butter, garlic, anchovy, cheese, wine, sauces sounds like it would be really good on stuffed pasta.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 20, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Not yet. I'm actually most interested in sauces that I can use for ravioli or other stuffed pasta. I have used pesto on ravioli and that worked, but one of the _*butter, garlic, anchovy, cheese, wine, sauces*_ sounds like it would be really good on stuffed pasta.



MOST EXCELLENT!!! 

Did that about a week ago with a new Ravs filling recipe (for us anyways) Cheese & Spinach. MMM!  I got a new set of Rav cutters, one round and one square, loads of fun, much more so than the press.





I made one "sauce" with the butter, garlic, evoo, wine and cheese and then put whole Anchovy Fillets on DH's plate.  I don't care for Anchovies much, at least not whole, but melted into a sauce, meh, sometimes.
I even shared a serving with Miss Neighbor-Across-The-Street and she loved it.  She doesn't cook much for just herself.


----------



## cara (Jan 27, 2019)

buckytom said:


> cara! Wie geht es Ihnen? Was ist los?
> 
> How the heck are you? Still driving classic Mercs?



Thanks for asking, couldn't be better ;o)
Yes, we still have our old one, three really old ones and three younger ones, two sedans and a convertible, more or less daily drivers ;o)
Hope everything is okay with you?


----------



## cara (Jan 27, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Not yet. I'm actually most interested in sauces that I can use for ravioli or other stuffed pasta.



Ravioli screams for Sage-butter ;o)


----------



## taxlady (Feb 4, 2019)

So, I followed some suggestions posted in this thread and made a sauce to go with store bought tortellini.

I melted about a quarter cup of butter on low heat and added about 1-2 tblsps of EVOO. Then I added minced garlic and anchovies. When that got fragrant, I added some white wine and reduced it a bit. Then I added some cream and stirred like heck. I tossed the tortellini, some freshly grated Parmigiano Reggiano (grated with a microplane, so it would melt really fast) and chopped parsley, in the sauce. That worked really well. It was delicious. It kicked the store bought tortellini up a notch or two. DH liked the flavour, but would have preferred it a bit creamier. I think I will try adding a bit of cream cheese next time.


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 5, 2019)

taxlady said:


> So, I followed some suggestions posted in this thread and made a sauce to go with store bought tortellini.
> 
> I melted about a quarter cup of butter on low heat and added about 1-2 tblsps of EVOO. Then I added minced garlic and anchovies. When that got fragrant, I added some white wine and reduced it a bit. Then I added some cream and stirred like heck. I tossed the tortellini, some freshly grated Parmigiano Reggiano (grated with a microplane, so it would melt really fast) and chopped parsley, in the sauce. That worked really well. It was delicious. It kicked the store bought tortellini up a notch or two. DH liked the flavour, but would have preferred it a bit creamier. I think I will try adding a bit of cream cheese next time.
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT Taxy!!! 
Next time try "mounting the sauce with butter", this makes for a nice rich, creamy, luxurious sauce. 
AKA start with a bit of the EVOO, garlic, anchovies, then the wine, and maybe some fresh herbs like flat leaf parsley or Oregano, then the cheese and "mount the sauce" with cold bits of butter, a piece and a time-swirling rather than stirring and you'll get a beautifully rich, smooth, creamy, decadent sauce.


----------



## di reston (Feb 13, 2019)

I came across a recipe with pasta, mushrooms, zucchini and prawns. I have archives of thousands of recipes, all collected over many years of reseach. Anyway, I came across this:


Pasta (short pasta, I use Rigatoni)  250 penne, rigatoni, and similar
4 oz fresh mushrooms
4 oz prawns - but you can use bacon cubes instead, and they work very well
2 zucchini
3 large cloves garlic, finely chopped
grated zest of 1/4 lemon
basil
pine nuts
white wine to taste
S & P

Cut the zucchini into 1/4 inch cubes. Slice the mushrooms. Chop the garlic finely
Grate the lemon zest
Have the basil to hand.
Gently  fry the zucchini and mushrooms. Add the garlic, lemon zest and basil.
Add the juice of the lemon
Add the prawns/ bacon cubes
Season
Add the lemon juice
Bring to the boil, and then add the white wine - 1/2 wine glass

In the meantime, cook the pasta for 2 minutes less than the directions say, and then add all the other above ingredients. Then toss the above ingredients and cook until the juices are evaporated.

You can eat this either hot or cold.

OH really enjoyed it, and so did I!


di reston


----------



## marigio (May 20, 2019)

*Pumpkin tortelli from Italy*

Tomorrow i'm preparing pumpkin tortelli. It is a recipe that i learned from my mother in law who was coming from a village near Mantova.
The day before i prepare the filling with pumpkin coocked in the oven and than mushed . I add a special type of biscuits called "Amaretti" mashed , parmisan grated and a the quince marmalede cut off in very little chuncks.I prepare the dough and i put in the fridge. Some recipes use to add Mostarda instead of quince marmalede. I don't like the last one very much because the filling become too sweet.
My mother in law used to prepare pasta in the old manner extending it on the table with the rolling pin .I use the machine. When i prepare pasta i keep a pot filled with water boiling on the induction plate near the table, so the pasta doesn't become dry because of steam . So i can close the tortelli filled easily .
I have two daughters. One prefers the sauce with butter sauted with sage an a little bit stock cube. Then i put on tortelli this sauce an a portion of grated parmisan.
The other daughter prefers the sauce with chicken liver. This is the sauce that i prefer because of the meeting of salty taste with the sweet taste of the tortelli filling.
I cut off in little chuncks the chicken livers. Then i sauted them with onions or scalogno(a type of onion). i add salt and pepper and tomato concentrate.
I toss and then i add a little hot water with half stock cube .
When the sauce is cooked i put on tortelli with grated parmisan.


----------



## caseydog (May 20, 2019)

marigio said:


> Tomorrow i'm preparing pumpkin tortelli. It is a recipe that i learned from my mother in law who was coming from a village near Mantova.
> The day before i prepare the filling with pumpkin coocked in the oven and than mushed . I add a special type of biscuits called "Amaretti" mashed , parmisan grated and a the quince marmalede cut off in very little chuncks.I prepare the dough and i put in the fridge. Some recipes use to add Mostarda instead of quince marmalede. I don't like the last one very much because the filling become too sweet.
> My mother in law used to prepare pasta in the old manner extending it on the table with the rolling pin .I use the machine. When i prepare pasta i keep a pot filled with water boiling on the induction plate near the table, so the pasta doesn't become dry because of steam . So i can close the tortelli filled easily .
> I have two daughters. One prefers the sauce with butter sauted with sage an a little bit stock cube. Then i put on tortelli this sauce an a portion of grated parmisan.
> ...



That is something I have never heard of. 

I am with the first daughter -- butter and sage. The chicken liver sauce doesn't sound like something I would like. 

CD


----------



## marigio (May 20, 2019)

I ate sauce with le chicken livers the first time i met my mother in law in 1977 an i have been still eating nowadays. My mother in law lived on the edge of Brescia and Mantova ,while i lived in the northen part of Brescia ( where there is the Beretta guns factory). I did't know this sauce.
Of course   as every food it must meet your taste.
I use the same sauce when i prepare (In italy we call dirty soup)soup addig rice. My little grandchildren like very much . They ask two dishes of soup as well all my relatives.

Marigio


----------



## marigio (May 20, 2019)

You can also use it in the " pasta pasticciata backed).
Pasta drained not completely cooked which you add to bechamel -sauce ragù and parmisan.
Then you put the pan with pasta  in the oven until the pasta have a little crost .
Around 15 minutes in oven preheated at 200 degrees C.


----------



## marigio (May 20, 2019)

Sorry ragù  sauce is with tomato. You can change using courgettes previously coocked with parsely and basil


----------



## CraigC (May 20, 2019)

Not a pumpkin fan, but we've made ravioli using pasta dough with butternut squash and a chicken marsala filling with a marsala sauce.

Ravioli on page 1 and recipe on page 2 of this link.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/pumpkin-winter-squash-challenge-2016-a-96571.html


----------



## marigio (May 20, 2019)

di reston said:


> I came across a recipe with pasta, mushrooms, zucchini and prawns. I have archives of thousands of recipes, all collected over many years of reseach. Anyway, I came across this:
> 
> 
> Pasta (short pasta, I use Rigatoni)  250 penne, rigatoni, and similar
> ...



It sounds  good . The recipe is simply. No too fat
 I try to do it tomorrow.
Marigio


----------



## marigio (May 20, 2019)

taxlady said:


> So, I followed some suggestions posted in this thread and made a sauce to go with store bought tortellini.
> 
> I melted about a quarter cup of butter on low heat and added about 1-2 tblsps of EVOO. Then I added minced garlic and anchovies. When that got fragrant, I added some white wine and reduced it a bit. Then I added some cream and stirred like heck. I tossed the tortellini, some freshly grated Parmigiano Reggiano (grated with a microplane, so it would melt really fast) and chopped parsley, in the sauce. That worked really well. It was delicious. It kicked the store bought tortellini up a notch or two. DH liked the flavour, but would have preferred it a bit creamier. I think I will try adding a bit of cream cheese next time.
> 
> ...


What is the creme that you added?
A bought creme or a creme that you prepared . What were the ingredients of the creme.?
Thank you  Marigio


----------



## taxlady (May 20, 2019)

marigio said:


> What is the creme that you added?
> A bought creme or a creme that you prepared . What were the ingredients of the creme.?
> Thank you  Marigio


It was cream, the fatty part of milk from a cow. It was probably 10% milk fat, but that was back in February, so I don't remember for sure.

I made it a couple of times since then and I am quite pleased with how it turns out now. So is DH. I start out with EVOO and no butter for the anchovies and garlic. I switched the cream to 40% cream and reduce the sauce a little longer. At the end I add pieces of butter, as suggested by Kaneohegirlinaz in this post.


----------



## marigio (May 21, 2019)

*Risotto*

This morning I'm preparing for lunch the risotto I like best.
It is with Trevisano radicchio-red whine and smoked scamorza chees.
I put evo oil in a pan together with onion cut in little chuncks.
I sautè and then add Trevisano radicchio  ( Italian Red salade ).
I sweat the Trevisano and then i add rice. I Stir and salt.
When the rice is seasoned i add a glass of red wine.
I let the wine to be evaporated .
Then i add cow stock  until the risotto is cooked.
Some minutes before rice finish cooking i add smocked scamorza sliced , parsley and parmisan.. and i stir. 
I can add a little butter once the pan with risotto has been  taken away from the induction plate or the stove. Il make it creamyer.
You find the risotto pink colored.
Very yummy
.


----------

